# Healthcare in Madeira.



## Captainbeaky

I just thought I’d put this up to let people know what the healthcare here can be like.

My mum is out here at the moment to get away from the U.K.
Long story, but I didn’t want her in the U.K. after what has been a rough year.
She had bowel surgery in August - went really well, so she’s treating herself to a break.

It’s been going swimmingly until Dec 30th, when Mum complained of really bad stomach pains.

Off to A&E in Loreto, whipped out her EHIC and passport, and was seen straight away.
Doc was concerned, so they gave Mum some IV pain killers and something for the sickness and packed her off to Funchal in an ambulance with me in hot pursuit in my little smart car!

She was taken straight into A&E in Funchal, blood tests and x-ray within 30 mins.
30 mins later, doc came out and prescribed and administered treatment.
30 mins later, the err... blockage had cleared.
In for another x-ray.
10 mins later, given the all clear and sent home.

All sorted, no hassle.

It might not be the smartest health service with the latest sexy groovy kit but it is run very efficiently by some really good people, most of who speak good english.

All in a pretty good experience.

Mike.


----------



## clixby53

One wonders how it will be after Brexit when the EHIC card isn't valid for the UK anymore?


----------



## antica

Captainbeaky said:


> I just thought I’d put this up to let people know what the healthcare here can be like.
> 
> My mum is out here at the moment to get away from the U.K.
> Long story, but I didn’t want her in the U.K. after what has been a rough year.
> She had bowel surgery in August - went really well, so she’s treating herself to a break.
> 
> It’s been going swimmingly until Dec 30th, when Mum complained of really bad stomach pains.
> 
> Off to A&E in Loreto, whipped out her EHIC and passport, and was seen straight away.
> Doc was concerned, so they gave Mum some IV pain killers and something for the sickness and packed her off to Funchal in an ambulance with me in hot pursuit in my little smart car!
> 
> She was taken straight into A&E in Funchal, blood tests and x-ray within 30 mins.
> 30 mins later, doc came out and prescribed and administered treatment.
> 30 mins later, the err... blockage had cleared.
> In for another x-ray.
> 10 mins later, given the all clear and sent home.
> 
> All sorted, no hassle.
> 
> It might not be the smartest health service with the latest sexy groovy kit but it is run very efficiently by some really good people, most of who speak good english.
> 
> All in a pretty good experience.
> 
> Mike.


Interesting as we are planning on moving to Madeira. I hope your mum continues to well. Can you tell me which hospital in Madeira as there seem to be quite a few?
Many thanks


----------

